
Algorithmia raises $25M Series B for its AI automation platform - CitizenTekk
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/algorithmia-raises-25m-series-b-for-its-ai-automation-platform/
======
mikeyanderson
Hey, this is Mike from Algorithmia. We'll have team members answer any
questions you may have about machine learning infrastructure here. Feel free
to ask.

------
moonjoAWS
Congrats

------
williamhansen
So excited

